# Horde - configuration files are missing

## SunPro02

After running an emerge on apache2, horde and horde-imp, i am having some difficulties getting horde and horde-imp to run properly.

I followed this guide for the gentoo horde installation :

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/qmail-howto.xml

I have run the following to move the .dist files over to the .php files :

[code]# cd /var/www/localhost/htdocs/horde/config/

# for f in *.dist ; do mv ${f} ${f/.dist} ; done[/code]

I have updated the config files mentioned in the how-to but after doing this both horde and horde-imp say that configuration files are missing...?  In both cases they no longer list the files that are not configured.  It is simply a purple page with blue writing that says - Some of Horde's configuration files are missing:

I have successfully set up horde and horde imp on a sun server from a tarball but don't remember having this problem previously.  

When i edit index.php and echo out HORDE_BASE it is - /usr/share/webapps/horde/2.2.5/htdocs/horde which is where the symlinks in /var/www/localhost/horde/horde/conf point to.

Anyone have similar issues, or better yet a solution?

Thanks in advance.

----------

## SunPro02

I followed the instructions at the bottom of this:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=55070

I unmerged horde and horde-imp.  Then i emerged webapp-config 1.10-r5.

I added vhosts to my make.conf, deleted .webapp* from /var/www/localhost/htdocs and re-emerged horde and horde-imp.  Then i ran

# webapp-config -I horde 2.2.5

and

# webapp-config -I -d horde horde-imp 3.2.4 

I moved the dist files in the config directories to the .php equivalents and everything seemed fine.  For imp, i had to move it's directory back one from /var/www/localhost/htdocs/horde/horde/imp to /var/www/localhost/horde/imp.

All [quote]seems[/quote] to be good....

----------

## somazero

Hello. I followed the suggestions of the bug report, but I'm still getting the missing config file problem.  Is there something else I must do?

 :Question: 

----------

## nobspangle

I did this

```
emerge unmerge horde horde-imp
```

then I downloaded the source from the horde website and unpacked it onto my gentoo box and it works.

The ebuilds for horde merge the docs somewhere and then create symlinks to them from your web root. I don't know why they have done this as installing the source code and editing the config files from scratch takes about 2 minutes. I spent ages trying to make the ebuild install work without success.

----------

## ~Trapezoid

I ran into the same exact problem. I finally figured out the issue. 

When the document has you run the command 

```
 for f in *.dist ; do mv ${f} ${f/.dist} ; done
```

It has you do it in the /var/www/localhost/htdocs/horde/config/ directory and then again in the /var/www/localhost/htdocs/horde/imp/config/ directory. Well this only renames the links. The original config files still had a .dist at the end. So I went in and ran the above command in the /usr/share/horde/2.2.5/htdocs/config directory and /usr/share/horde-imp/3.2.5/config/ directory. This causes another problem where the symlinks are broken so those all have to be fixed to point to the new files without the .dist extension. 

Once this was done the missing configuration file error was cleared up but I started to get a slew of file does not exist errors. This was because horde expects imp to be in a subdirectory named imp beneath the horde htdocs directory. So a quick symlink as follows and wallah....everything finally works!

```
ln -s /usr/share/webapps/horde-imp/3.2.5/htdocs /usr/share/webapps/horde/2.2.5/htdocs/imp

```

I finally have it working using the portage ebuild. However I imagine this would be much simpler if you download the source and install it yourself. At least until the ebuild fixes these little issues...If I knew how to do it I would fix it myself but I don't really know how...

----------

## Satori80

this is absurd. I just emerged this stuff yesterday and I do not have a conf.php in any horde conf directory. It's impossible to do any adminastration without it. How/Why would it be considered stable if it's missing conf.php?!

----------

## bommee

I ran into the same problem and discovered through some of what is posted here that there is a solution using webapp-config.  Here it is:

If you are following the qmail/vpopmail Virtual Mail Hosting System Guide at http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/qmail-howto.xml get to the section on Horde-imp and suddenly discover (as I did) that there are no config files you should do the following.

Check that you have webapp-config installed.  This was emerged as part of the tree when I emerged Horde-imp, so it will likely be there.

```
emerge -p webapp-config
```

If you see the following then you are good to go:

```
Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-www/webapp-config-1.10-r14
```

If you see an N rather than R like so:

```
Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild N   ] net-www/webapp-config-1.10-r14
```

you are going to want to emerge unmerge horde-imp and install webapp-config first.

Once you have emerged horde-imp you need to run the following commands to put the config files in place (replace the version number -- in this case 2.2.8 and 3.2.8 -- with the current version):

```
webapp-config -I -d horde horde 2.2.8

webapp-config -I -d horde/imp horde-imp 3.2.8
```

Now you should find you can continue with the installation as per the Howto. http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/qmail-howto.xml

----------

## Satori80

Many thank yous.

----------

